# News from Daimler (Mercedes)



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

More news on Daimler's plans 
http://www.motor1.com/news/129581/daimler-invest-10-billion-ev/


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

New statement from Daimler... note the quote from their VP of Sales & Product Mgt @ Mercedes: 'Lührs said the success of EQ-and the effort ramping up to it-depends on three things: customer demand, infrastructure, and regulations.'

http://jalopnik.com/mercedes-apparently-wants-to-build-a-ton-of-electric-ca-1789664734


----------



## MichelT3 (Nov 16, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> New statement from Daimler... note the quote from their VP of Sales & Product Mgt @ Mercedes: 'Lührs said the success of EQ-and the effort ramping up to it-depends on three things: customer demand, infrastructure, and regulations.'
> http://jalopnik.com/mercedes-apparently-wants-to-build-a-ton-of-electric-ca-1789664734


So, Daimler is following in Tesla's footsteps: Electric Autonomous Drive. But they aren't fully committed...
I wonder, is this good or bad? 
Let's be optimistic: they will really do it. In that case people can't deny anymore that this will be the way forward. Let's hope so.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

MichelT3 said:


> So, Daimler is following in Tesla's footsteps: Electric Autonomous Drive. But they aren't fully committed...
> I wonder, is this good or bad?
> Let's be optimistic: they will really do it. In that case people can't deny anymore that this will be the way forward. Let's hope so.


Here too, @MichelT3 , as is often the case  I'm with you. When you are prepared to invest €10B ($11B) into something, you are placing a solid bet. Besides, IMHO, I would always believe Daimler before I believe VAG...


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

More on the Daimler EQ... for 'clearly upper class' aficionados (like my best friend from Germany, who only swears by the brand of the Silver Arrows...! )
Actually, it's obviously no T≡SLA, yet a decently looking mid-size SUV...


----------



## MichelT3 (Nov 16, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> More on the Daimler EQ... for 'clearly upper class' aficionados (like my best friend from Germany, who only swears by the brand of the Silver Arrows...! )
> Actually, it's obviously no T≡SLA, yet a decently looking mid-size SUV...


Pffff! Rather stupid with all those blue lights and bling bling. But nothing about useful options, nor about its features.
Well, hopefully current Mercedes drivers are attracted by it and will make the switch towards BEV too.
Still, we need all car companies to join in, to make the much needed energy transfer possible.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

I learned recently that the blue accent thing in EVs is the European version of what we consider "green" in North America. 

We see everything environmental as being "green", usually associated with nature and a lot of logos feature leaves. 

In Germany they use blue to the same effect.


----------



## MichelT3 (Nov 16, 2016)

TrevP said:


> I learned recently that the blue accent thing in EVs is the European version of what we consider "green" in North America.
> 
> We see everything environmental as being "green", usually associated with nature and a lot of logos feature leaves.
> 
> In Germany they use blue to the same effect.


I'm in The Netherlands, right next to Germany. 
Blue is much more associated with electricity.
Nature / natural / sustainable is here also associated with green.

I believe that a ' green' car should NOT stand out by being green, nor an electric car by being blue. It should just be a nice and good car.
It seems to be the obsession of old school car companies that green or electric cars should have a distinctive design and show green or blue colours. Which I believe to be a total misconception, belonging to an ICE-mentality. 
You maybe can say that as long as cars stay to have blue or green lights and markings that the carmaker is just putting on a show and hasn't really made the transformation towards sustainable transport yet.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Mercedes confirming plans for 10 BEVs by 2025 as they launch new EQ Power sub brand, similar to BMW's todate only burgeoning 'i' range... Probably one of the most serious global contenders in the EV race...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843431964740894723


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

_Oops_! Daimler may have its own '≡ problem' with the planned EQ brand in China... and it's not from a sports apparel maker!! 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/846076053399490566Love the quote under the 2nd pic: 'one more look at the _hotness_ that is the Chery eQ'... !! Qute, no?


----------



## MarkTX (Mar 14, 2017)

2025?! I may not be here then


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

MarkTX said:


> 2025?! I may not be here then


Sure hope you will be... and still riding happily in your Model ≡, whether driven by the car or not! :rainbow:


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Here are some A's if you had any Q's on Mercedes' EQ... 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/869584499897716736


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Intriguing... up to the point they reveal the technology is not likely to market before 10 years...?!  Ten years?? T≡SLA is likely to have 1000's on roads around the world by then, no? Heck, they may even have a couple on Mars... 

http://www.businessinsider.com/mercedes-electric-truck-photos-2017-6?IR=T


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Thou shall not be missed... waiting for EQuilibrium? 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/901577511401918465


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Interesting Daimler is opening up reservations in Norway first, ahead of Germany...
@KarenRei , Iceland next? 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/909822428934737922


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

As I'm about to go to bed... can't help but think, if this is a 'dream car', I don't want to ever see a 'nightmare car'... 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/909870683257212929


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Interesting insights on Daimler's detailed plans... Still a few exotic ideas (GLC Fuel Cell?), yet overall feels a bit more specific and less talk in their list of deliverables than VAG...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/922510045765603328


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Ambitious yet very precise, thus more credible plans from Stuttgart... Few words on charging infrastructure though.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/958082713537392640


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Spy shots of the EQ C SUV.
Alabama-sourced, the production car should start sometime in 2019.

Can't say I'm thrilled by the design, albeit it hidden (had to fight with my keyboard so it would not display 'hideous' )


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959773830112739328


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

This is interesting, particularly because of the reported motivation...

Geely could become Daimler's biggest shareholder, report says

http://europe.autonews.com/article/...come-daimlers-biggest-shareholder-report-says


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Elektrek reporting planned China production of Daimler EQ EVs announced, in partnership with local carmaker BAIC:

Daimler announces $1.8 billion investment to produce Mercedes EQ-branded electric vehicles in China

https://electrek.co/2018/02/26/daimler-mercedes-eq-branded-electric-vehicles-china/


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

A little peak on the EQC, the upcoming SUV BEV from Daimler, expected sometime in 2019... (trust it has winter tires... )


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/969921014179270656


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Line of sight opens up to Daimler's first full EV, the EQ C crossover... Sales to start next year yet Germans can't even reserve yet... only Bjørn & friends in Norway! 

Range seems a bit of a downer for that price (still quoting NEDC of only 310 miles/500 km..)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/984143825517137920


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

Other car companies still DON'T get it! Here is pic from the new Benz SUV. I'm sure they are SO proud that they figured out how to fit all that crazy electrical stuff into the "engine bay". I'm not saying that Tesla Frunk is the end all to be all of the greatness of Tesla, this is just one small point and really shows what a company can do with fresh thinking VS keeping with the 100 year old tradition of how it's been done......


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

3V Pilot said:


> View attachment 15532
> Other car companies still DON'T get it! Here is pic from the new Benz SUV. I'm sure they are SO proud that they figured out how to fit all that crazy electrical stuff into the "engine bay". I'm not saying that Tesla Frunk is the end all to be all of the greatness of Tesla, this is just one small point and really shows what a company can do with fresh thinking VS keeping with the 100 year old tradition of how it's been done......


It looks so 20th century.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

3V Pilot said:


> Other car companies still DON'T get it! Here is pic from the new Benz SUV. I'm sure they are SO proud that they figured out how to fit all that crazy electrical stuff into the "engine bay".


This is what makes the most sense when a company is just "dipping their toes" when it comes to manufacturing EVs.

Even the Nissan Leaf - which is a completely new, unshared-with-anything-else platform - fills the "engine bay" with the electronics. Why? Simple: they don't build enough of them to warrant having its own assembly line, so it shares an assembly line with the Altima, IIRC. And this way, adding the "motor/electronics/steering/suspension" assembly for the Leaf is almost exactly like adding the "engine/transmission/steering/suspension" assembly for the other cars.

If any of these other car companies ever decides to get serious about producing electric cars, then we'll start to see some better packaging since they'll no longer have to make it easy to build on existing combustion vehicle production lines.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213282670177931264


----------

